# The BCN Camera Rankings Are Out, Canon Leads in DSLR & Compacts



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 15, 2017)

```
<em><strong>Update: We posted these in error, BCN redid their web site, but have not added new sales data. We apologize for the mistake.</strong></em></p>
<p>The BCN camera market share rankings (Japan) are out and Canon continues to lead the compact and DSLR & compact categories and has placed 2nd in the mirrorless category.</p>
<p><strong>Point & Shoot Compact Rankings:</strong> (2016 marketshare in brackets)</p>
<ol>
<li><em><strong>Canon 27.3% </strong>(2016: 30.5%)</em></li>
<li>Nikon 22.1%</li>
<li>Casio 19.3%</li>
</ol>
<p><strong>DSLR Rankings:</strong></p>


<ol>
<li><em><strong>Canon 63.3% </strong>(2016: 56.2%)</em></li>
<li>Nikon 31.6%</li>
<li>Ricoh (Pentax) 4.8%</li>
</ol>
<p><strong>Mirrorless ILC Rankings:</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>Olympus 26.8%</li>
<li><em><strong>Canon 18.5% </strong>(2016: 13.6%)</em></li>
<li>Sony 17.9%</li>
</ol>
<p>Canon is up big year over year in DSLR and mirrorless market share. This coincides with what I’ve been told the marketshare split in Canada is, apparently they have 72% marketshare in DSLRs and over 50% if you include mirrorless ILC cameras.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 15, 2017)

When it's put in hard numbers like that it makes you realize how completely out of touch most of us forum dwellers are about the camera market. Canon are number 2 to Olympus in mirrorless, with Sony third and Fuji not mentioned, maybe the DRones will take the sales figures argument with a bit more grace now? Only kidding.......


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 15, 2017)

So Canon just overtook Sony in Mirrorless sales (in Japan at least).

Dual Pixel AF is paying off better than anyone could have imagined.


----------



## scrup (Nov 15, 2017)

Exclusive Sony users are gonna be really butthurt. There beloved brand cannot compete with Canon.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Nov 15, 2017)

I've had my M5 for just two weeks now, and It's truly an amazing camera. I hated all of the previous M's, but the M5 is pretty dope. I can see how Canon will easily take top spot one the FF M comes around. I'm saving my money now.  I just hope the FF M has a native EF mount.


----------



## rrcphoto (Nov 15, 2017)

this is old data.

these rankings came out in January.

BCN's annual rankings aren't going to come out for another 4 months from now.

they just simply redid their website.

https://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/2016-companies-market-shares-japan/


----------



## tron (Nov 15, 2017)

Oh NO! Canon is ******* .... again ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 15, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> this is old data.
> 
> these rankings came out in January.
> 
> ...



Doh! I'll update the post.


----------



## traveller (Nov 15, 2017)

Even if this is old data, I don't expect much to change in the next set of figures. What it really shows us is that the sort of cameras that we all drool over on this forum, are not the cameras that drive overall market share: APS-C and smaller is still where the vast majority of the action is located. 

To be honest, the buyers that drive the ILC statistics are probably also in the 'kit lens only' or 'super-zoom' camp. Not that this business should be sniffed at, but neither are these the most profitable customers, nor necessarily the most loyal -without a huge lens investment commitment, they are free agents if and when they choose to upgrade.


----------



## Tugela (Nov 15, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> <em><strong>Update: We posted these in error, BCN redid their web site, but have not added new sales data. We apologize for the mistake.</strong></em></p>
> <p>The BCN camera market share rankings (Japan) are out and Canon continues to lead the compact and DSLR & compact categories and has placed 2nd in the mirrorless category.</p>
> <p><strong>Point & Shoot Compact Rankings:</strong> (2016 marketshare in brackets)</p>
> <ol>
> ...



Those are numbers for retail in Japan, not the whole world. There is also some misleading information there that you have missed. If you look at the numbers for video cameras for example, Panasonic/Sony/JVC have 97.4% of the market, meaning Canon at most has 2.6% and likely less. The Cx00 cameras sell well however, which means that they have been included in Canon's numbers for mirrorless ILCs. On the face of it may look like Canon's MILCs in the M line are doing well, but a big chunk of that % is actually from Cx00 cameras, which I am sure we can all agree are not MILCs in the way we normally consider them.

Canon used to have 15-20% of the video camera market, but in the last few years have completely disappeared from the rankings. That coincides with the shift from fixed lens video cameras to ILC video cameras in Canon products. But those are being placed in a different category, hence the apparent rise in Canon MILC sales. It is not a real increase though, and results primarily from certain types of cameras being re-categorized.

Also, those rankings are all in Japanese, so I am not sure if the % they cite is units or value. If it is value then throwing a high price camera like the Cx00 series will create a big distortion that does not reflect how many cameras are actually being sold. The same thing would apply in the SLR categories in general, where you might get prosumer cameras distorting what is going on in the consumer segment.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2017)

Tugela said:


> Canon used to have 15-20% of the video camera market, but in the last few years have completely disappeared from the rankings. That coincides with the shift from fixed lens video cameras to ILC video cameras in Canon products. But those are being placed in a different category, hence the apparent rise in Canon MILC sales. It is not a real increase though, and results primarily from certain types of cameras being re-categorized.
> 
> Also, those rankings are all in Japanese, so I am not sure if the % they cite is units or value. If it is value then throwing a high price camera like the Cx00 series will create a big distortion that does not reflect how many cameras are actually being sold. The same thing would apply in the SLR categories in general, where you might get prosumer cameras distorting what is going on in the consumer segment.



BCN is reporting unit sales. Is it actually your contention that sales of the very expensive CX00 series of Cinema EOS bodies is driving the mirrorless sales numbers?? Nothing to do with popularity of the M-series?? You have said some pretty asinine things in the past, but that one is a strong contender for idiotic comment of the year.


----------



## ritholtz (Nov 16, 2017)

9VIII said:


> So Canon just overtook Sony in Mirrorless sales (in Japan at least).
> 
> Dual Pixel AF is paying off better than anyone could have imagined.


I never understood Nikon reluctance to come up with better live view implementation ( at least for consumer grade cameras). My biggest complaint with t3i is, not able to continuously focus during video. Canon is building DSLR and mirrorless offerings around strength of this dual pixel AF and selling boat load of them. When they add 4k, another round of boat load sales will fallow. Who doesn't want nice 4K video with smooth focusing in a consumer grade camera.


----------



## Tugela (Nov 17, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > Canon used to have 15-20% of the video camera market, but in the last few years have completely disappeared from the rankings. That coincides with the shift from fixed lens video cameras to ILC video cameras in Canon products. But those are being placed in a different category, hence the apparent rise in Canon MILC sales. It is not a real increase though, and results primarily from certain types of cameras being re-categorized.
> ...


----------



## Tugela (Nov 17, 2017)

To get some idea of how well Canon MILCs are really doing, look at the B&H listing for MILCS, arranged as bestsellers:

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Mirrorless-System-Cameras/ci/16158/N/4288586281

The first Canon MILC makes it's appearance at #65, lol.

Yup. They are just killing it.


----------



## Joules (Nov 17, 2017)

Tugela said:


> To get some idea of how well Canon MILCs are really doing, look at the B&H listing for MILCS, arranged as bestsellers:
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Mirrorless-System-Cameras/ci/16158/N/4288586281
> 
> ...


And looking at the US Amazon bestsellers for mirrorless, Canon appears at #3:

https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=s9_acsd_hfnv_hd_bw_bDhlnlz_ct_x_ct01_w?_encoding=UTF8&node=3109924011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-4&pf_rd_r=Z4CXT4E446JHK9RY7349&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=48aa8a32-d5c4-538d-a00e-85cc87649eab&pf_rd_i=12556502011

Weird, huh? It's almost as if differnt stores appeal to different people. Now, I don't know which of the two moves more cameras and therefore has the more meaningfull list, but I would guess it's Amazon?

Edit: For Amazon Germany it's #4 with the M3, UK it's #4 with the M10, #5 on Amazon France with the M100. You get the point.

Edit2: Seems like Amazon's Best Seller section isn't sorted, but just a random selection of the top selling models. So the numbers don't mean anything. Still, the Canon Cams appeared on the list, so they can't be selling too bad.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 17, 2017)

Tugela said:


> You do realize that C100s are comparable in price to typical ILC prosumer bodies right?



Lol. I'm not sure what substance, legal or illicit, is altering your state of consciousness…but whatever it is it must be pretty strong. 

The C100 II is $3500. Whether your 'typical ILC prosumer body' is an 80D at $1100 or a 6DII at $2000, the C100 II is far more expensive. Oh, you said C100, not the MkII. That's a bargain at $2500, but in fairness as a replaced model that should be compared to the original 6D at $1270. 

Next, you'll probably try to claim that the 5-series bodies are 'typical prosumer cameras'. That will be good for a laugh :



Tugela said:


> Sorry if you don't see the connection, but it is pretty obvious in the numbers to me. Canon obviously do sell M cameras as well, but the surge in their MILC numbers in the last few years is being driven to a significant extent by their very successful Cx00 line, and these are not MILCs as we normally think of them. Are you disputing that these cameras are being included in the MILC numbers?



I'm saying their inclusion, for all practical purposes, is irrelevant. Again, you're suggesting cameras costing thousands of dollars (the equivalent in ¥) and specifically targeted at the cinema industry are contributing more to sales numbers than consumer-oriented cameras costing hundreds of dollars. I'm sorry you don't see how that assertion is ridiculous and asinine. 

This apparent connection exists only in your addled brain. But don't take my word for it…read through Canon's investor relations materials, where they repeatedly cite strong sales of M-series cameras and increases in demand at the entry level as reasons for growth (or reasons for slowing contraction, depending on the year). Cinema EOS is not even mentioned as contributing to the bottom line.


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm surprised Olympus is no 1 in Japan for mirrorless. Japanese seem to be loyal to it as a brand.
The OM-D 1 Mark II is a brilliant camera. I've used it quite a bit and its surprisingly good.
Olympus also have great lens. They are so light and compact. Very good quality.
However most of their other cameras have an absolutely bonkers operating system.
I have an OM-D 10 Mark II and it has a mind of its own. Too many options and controls.
It's a shame really as the sensor is really good for such a small sensor.

I'd be curious if Canon is making any money out of the M series. 
I would have been in the market to buy one but I've found no model so far attractive.
The Fuji products are far superior. The cost of them is perhaps prohibitive to them having a bigger share but they may have good margins on their cameras.
There are plenty of companies who were once in Canon's position and are now small players because they thought if the kept doing what they are doing they would remain successful.

Canons high ends lens and cameras are still very good and carry the brand name.
It's certainly not the M series that's making the brand desirable.


----------

